# Reuters Best Photos of the Year 2013



## mackguyver (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm not sure if anyone else has posted this, but looks like a LOT of Canon gear used this year! Incredible photos as always:

Reuters Best Photos of the Year 2013


----------



## surapon (Dec 3, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> I'm not sure if anyone else has posted this, but looks like a LOT of Canon gear used this year! Incredible photos as always:
> 
> Reuters Best Photos of the Year 2013



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Mr. mackguyver, Yes, We, all learn from the Best of the Best.
Surapon


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 3, 2013)

Reuters have many close ties with Canon, especially at major events like the Olympics etc. Also Reuters staff photographers are issued Canon gear, probably why the numbers are so skewed.


----------



## Menace (Dec 4, 2013)

One of the images was shot on a 200-400 f4 - i'll see if i can find it again


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 5, 2013)

Menace said:


> One of the images was shot on a 200-400 f4 - i'll see if i can find it again


Yep, saw that, too - it's Image 31:






Image 31 of 93: KAI PFAFFENBACH, Brazil

“It was a special day for me, as I missed (once more as I usually cover big sports event across the globe in June) my wife's birthday back home.

Protests had been growing over the past days in Brasilia around the Confederation Cup matches so it was obvious there would be clashes between the police and protesters again. Among the stone throwing and tear gas being fired all around the stadium, people with match tickets would try to get in to the stadiums. They were not attacked by either police or protesters but somehow they had to go through the hail of stones and gas. The five people in the photo were running as fast as they could -- the two men in the back waving their tickets to show police they were not protesters and just wanted to cross police lines to reach the stadium. For me, it was a lucky moment to spot them as I was mainly concentrating on police action and the demonstrators. After taking these images I spent another hour covering the clashes before I arrived in the stadium five minutes before kick-off.”

Canon EOS 1 DX, lens 200-400mm at 258 mm, f4.0, 1/500, ISO 400

Caption: A family with soccer match tickets runs for cover as they come between law enforcement troops and protesters during a demonstration outside the stadium before the Confederations Cup soccer match between Nigeria and Uruguay in Salvador June 20, 2013.

“A foto foi tirada em 20 de junho, antes do jogo da Copa das Confederações entre Nigéria e Uruguai, em Salvador da Bahia. Foi um dia especial para mim, pois eu perdi (mais uma vez, como eu costumo cobrir grandes eventos esportivos em junho) o aniversário da minha esposa, e protestos foram crescendo nos últimos dias em Brasila em torno da Copa. Era óbvio que teria confrontos entre a polícia e manifestantes novamente. Entre as pedradas e gás lacrimogéneo, torcedores com ingressos para os jogos tentaram chegar aos estádios. Eles não eram alvos nem da policia nem dos manifestantes, mas tiveram que procurar alguma forma de passar. Aqueles cinco foram correndo o mais rápido que podiam, os dois homens na parte de trás estavam acenando com seus ingressos para mostrar à polícia que não eram manifestantes e só queriam cruzar para chegar no estádio. Para mim, foi um momento de sorte vê-los enquanto concentrava na ação entre a polícia e os manifestantes. Depois dessas imagens, passei mais uma hora cobrindo os confrontos antes de conseguir chegar no estádio cinco minutos antes do inicio do jogo.”


----------



## Menace (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks mackguyver - yes thats the one


----------



## sjschall (Dec 9, 2013)

I love how in the moon shot (#34) he just has a 500mm lens in his trunk as a back up emergency lens. 

Great post - thanks for sharing.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 23, 2013)

Photos breathtaking. I could draw some conclusions:

Canon is still hegemonic in photojournalism. 8)
Nikon is a bit used in Asia, with the exception of Japan :
In poor countries using very professionally APS-C cameras (including me). 
No serious photographer uses Sony camera. 
Cell phone pictures can document an unforeseen tragedy. 
The planet remains violent and exotic, and Brazil (my country) is no exception. :-\


----------



## Click (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this link mackguyver.


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 23, 2013)

Click said:


> Thank you for sharing this link mackguyver.


No problem - just trying to return the favor - I've found tons of great links on this forum


----------

